# Starwood AMEX Adds Benefits..No Foreign Transaction Fee..but raises annual fee to $95



## NNerland (Jun 3, 2015)

Was psyched about no FTF -- but after reading other benefits not too excited to pay an additional $95
I have other travel cards like the USBank FlexPerks Card with no FTF and strong value in return for points...2-6% depending on spending category
Probably won't cancel - but the earned bonus points is washed with a $95 fee......for me at least

Today, American Express and Starwood Hotels & Resorts are pleased to announce a host of new benefits adding more value to the Starwood Preferred Guest® (SPG®) Credit Card from American Express for US residents*. 

In addition to existing benefits, effective August 11, 2015, SPG Card Members will enjoy the following: 

· No Foreign Transaction Fees
· Complimentary, Unlimited Boingo Wi-Fi
· Complimentary Premium In-Room Internet Access
· Access to Sheraton Club Lounges for SPG Amex OPEN Card Members

American Express and SPG have created a card for travelers providing Card Members with an enhanced luxury travel experience, both domestic and international, for business or pleasure. The card enhancements complement existing benefits including:

· Earn up to 5 Starpoints® on purchases at participating SPG hotels
· Receive credit for 5 Nights and 2 Stays toward Elite status each year
· Upgrade to SPG Gold status after you spend $30,000 in eligible purchases on your Card in a calendar year

With the enhanced product benefits, the new annual fee will increase from $65 to $95 effective August 11, 2015. The first year of Card Membership is free and $95 annually thereafter.

For more information on the Starwood Preferred Guest® (SPG®) Credit Card from American Express, please visit 

www.americanexpress.com/newSPGCardbenefits

*Includes consumers residing in the fifty (50) states comprising the United States of America and the District of Columbia, American Samoa, Guam, the Republic of Marshall Islands, the Federated States of Micronesia, the Northern Mariana Islands, the Republic of Palau, the U.S. Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried to sign up for Boingo before I found out it's not effective until August. 

Nice to have but since it's not free in-flight any more, not a real big deal to me.  

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 3, 2015)

Minor benefit increases for an additional $30 per year, but at least it's something.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LobsterHunter (Jun 3, 2015)

They will probably need to increase fees across multiple card types and in other ways, to make up a small portion of their lost revenue from losing the Costco contract.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 3, 2015)

SPG AmEx is my favorite card (I actually have two -- one personal and one business), so it's still well worth the higher fee for me.

I'm not sure any of the new perks will be much use to me.

It's not the Boingo plan that includes GoGo Inflight access, is it?  If so, that's something I'll use (but that I would never have paid for on my own).

No FTF is definitely nice, as I shifted to cards with no FTF while I was overseas, but this will let me continue to use my preferred card (if it's accepted).  But I travel overseas so infrequently and spend so little, that it's a fairly minor benefit.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 3, 2015)

Also, the no charge internet benefit isn't much of a benefit since you get this now if you simply book rooms on spg. During my recent travels at least one hotel thought I needed to use my amenity for internet until they double checked how I had paid (I forgot and didn't even ask) and then corrected themselves. 

I would have used my two (personal and business) cards almost exclusively during my recent trip if it had the no foreign transaction fee at the time. Now they just need to enable it for full chip and pin usage and I'd be happy.

The extra $30 is almost not worth mentioning, though it does seem that I won't benefit normally by any of these new features. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 3, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> It's not the Boingo plan that includes GoGo Inflight access, is it?  If so, that's something I'll use (but that I would never have paid for on my own).



It is not. They stopped that benefit in June of last year. 

Cheers


----------



## n777lt (Jun 4, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Also, the no charge internet benefit isn't much of a benefit since you get this now if you simply book rooms on spg. During my recent travels at least one hotel thought I needed to use my amenity for internet until they double checked how I had paid (I forgot and didn't even ask) and then corrected themselves.
> 
> I would have used my two (personal and business) cards almost exclusively during my recent trip if it had the no foreign transaction fee at the time. Now they just need to enable it for full chip and pin usage and I'd be happy.
> 
> ...


Isn't the Boingo benefit for Boingo access anywhere? In that case, it will be a big plus for me - I get stuck too often in airports that offer free wireless, but only for 20-45 minutes, and if my flight's delayed and there's no United Club (or I need to stay in gate area), that's not long enough if I'm trying to get work done.
This card and my Chase Sapphire Preferred (which provides primary auto insurance on car rentals) are my top cards for points purposes.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Internet + beverage/gift for SPG Gold?*

Does "Complimentary Premium In-Room Internet Access" with SPG card mean that SPG gold members will now get both that and a complementary beverage or free gift?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 4, 2015)

From a SPG Platinum point of view, the only benefits of the card are:
· No Foreign Transaction Fees
· Complimentary, Unlimited Boingo Wi-Fi
· Complimentary Premium In-Room Internet Access
· Access to Sheraton Club Lounges for SPG Amex OPEN Card Members
· Earn up to 5 Starpoints® on purchases at participating SPG hotels
· Receive credit for 5 Nights and 2 Stays toward Elite status each year
· Upgrade to SPG Gold status after you spend $30,000 in eligible purchases on your Card in a calendar year

I already get the no-FTF with my AA Exec Master Card. However the unlimited access to Boingo along with the extra Starpoints on purchases at SPG will offset the $95 for me. I would actually start paying for my SPG stays out of the country with my SPG card rather than with the MC.


----------



## pacman777 (Jun 4, 2015)

I would think the sheraton club lounge access would be a big value for most people. Free breakfast and evening snacks and non alcoholic bevs.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 4, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> I would think the sheraton club lounge access would be a big value for most people. Free breakfast and evening snacks and non alcoholic bevs.



I agree that lounge club access is a great benefit. Some lounges even have free alcoholic drinks, and not limited to beer and wine. SPG platinum get access as one of the benefits, so the SPG card doesn't add to it. Otherwise that benefit alone makes the card extremely valuable, assuming you stay at a Starwood hotel at least a few times a year.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 4, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> I would think the sheraton club lounge access would be a big value for most people. Free breakfast and evening snacks and non alcoholic bevs.



Unless I read it wrong that benefit is for SPG Amex OPEN card members which I'm guessing most of us are not members of.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that's only the business version of the card.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 4, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> Unless I read it wrong that benefit is for SPG Amex OPEN card members which I'm guessing most of us are not members of.




Yes, it's the business card. I've got one of those, but I still see this particular enhancement only as a minor benefit. After all, it seems to be just for Sheratons, not Westins.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 5, 2015)

n777lt said:


> This card and my Chase Sapphire Preferred (which provides primary auto insurance on car rentals) are my top cards for points purposes.



The SPG AMEX provides rental car insurance, but they charge you $19.95 for it.


----------



## lizap (Jun 5, 2015)

Agree.  Havn't stayed at a Sheraton in years..




Ken555 said:


> Yes, it's the business card. I've got one of those, but I still see this particular enhancement only as a minor benefit. After all, it seems to be just for Sheratons, not Westins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 5, 2015)

I currently get a discount on my Delta Platinum AMEX because I hold the SPG card.  Not sure what this will mean, if anything.  I'm not sure I can justify holding 2 AMEX cards with $100 annual fees.  I'll have to really consider which one is more valuable to me, especially since I've channeled most of my spending to my Chase Sapphire card.  Their loyalty program works well for hotels, flights, and activities.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 5, 2015)

How many points per dollar do you get for paying Starwood MF's? It wasn't 5/1 the last time we paid them, but I don't remember the ratio.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2015)

2 starpoints per dollar


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 7, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I currently get a discount on my Delta Platinum AMEX because I hold the SPG card.  Not sure what this will mean, if anything.  I'm not sure I can justify holding 2 AMEX cards with $100 annual fees.  I'll have to really consider which one is more valuable to me, especially since I've channeled most of my spending to my Chase Sapphire card.  Their loyalty program works well for hotels, flights, and activities.



What amount of discount do they give you??


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 8, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> What amount of discount do they give you??



They used to discount the platinum card to $95/year (saving ~$50/yr IIRC) but I just checked my statement and no discount anymore.  A $195 annual fee for the platinum Delta AMEX just appeared on my April statement. (I really need to look closer at these statements; downside of going paperless.) 

Anyway, because I have no plans in the near future to use the companion certificate, which is the only significant benefit over the gold card, I downgraded to gold.  We'll be traveling on Delta in December and the free checked bag fee will offset the $95 fee.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pedro said:


> 2 starpoints per dollar



Thanks Pedro


----------



## krj9999 (Jun 8, 2015)

DW has the SPG AMEX, and with the upcoming loss of Costco spend on the card and the increase in annual fee, will probably mean that the card will be cancelled here.  We don't stay at Starwood hotels much, or travel internationally frequently.  Think the fee was $30/year when DW originally applied for the card.  

Have a couple months to find a replacement card; may opt for the Alaska Airlines card to get the companion certificate (for travel to Hawaii) now that they are flying into BWI.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 13, 2015)

krj9999 said:


> DW has the SPG AMEX, and with the upcoming loss of Costco spend on the card and the increase in annual fee, will probably mean that the card will be cancelled here.  We don't stay at Starwood hotels much, or travel internationally frequently.  Think the fee was $30/year when DW originally applied for the card.
> 
> Have a couple months to find a replacement card; may opt for the Alaska Airlines card to get the companion certificate (for travel to Hawaii) now that they are flying into BWI.



Will probably (?) cancel our card in August when the fee goes up too.  I remember low $30(?) initial annual.  I'll just to remember to do something at least once (?) a year to keep my existing points active so I don't lose them.

So AMEX will be losing both (costco and spg) my business.  I do like my citi double cash card with no fee and no rotating categories to watch.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm so happy they are dropping the foreign transaction fees.  We use our marriott card do because of the fees. I can finally go back to the Starwood AMX


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2015)

Previous fee was $65 (I managed to get it waived last year thanks to FlyerTalk).

I will be canceling our SPG AMEX next March when they split (after paying our SVO MFs that gets 2x SPs).
I will get whatever card Costco decides to use - as Costco/gas is close to work and home.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm so happy they are dropping the foreign transaction fees.  We use our marriott card do because of the fees. I can finally go back to the Starwood AMX





DavidnRobin said:


> Previous fee was $65. . . . .



Now it's $95.  So it seems to me that this "free" benefit will cost me $30/year whether or not I use it (the other "upgrades" are of no value to me).


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 14, 2015)

vacationtime1 said:


> Now it's $95.  So it seems to me that this "free" benefit will cost me $30/year whether or not I use it (the other "upgrades" are of no value to me).



I'm dumping mine, as the ROI will not benefit me


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> I will be canceling our SPG AMEX next March when they split (after paying our SVO MFs that gets 2x SPs).
> I will get whatever card Costco decides to use - as Costco/gas is close to work and home.



That would be Citibank Visa. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2015/03/02/costco-citi-visa-deal/24253649/


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> That would be Citibank Visa.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2015/03/02/costco-citi-visa-deal/24253649/



Thanks - good to know.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Starwood AMEX Adds Benefits..No Foreign Transaction Fee..but raises annual fe...*



DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks - good to know.




Any visa should be accepted there, though. You might find a better deal...will be interesting to see what benefits are included with the costco visa once details are announced. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## duke (Jul 15, 2015)

*Drop SPG AmEx for Chase Sapphire Preferred - SPG Plat member*

$95 fee increase! I already pay $95 for Chase Sapphire Preferred. CSP gives 1) Free collision damage waiver as PRIMARY., 2) 2X points hotels and restaurants, and 3) no FTF. AND also transfers miles to Southwest and United.

 I love AmEx customer service but will drop SPG AmEx when fee renewal comes up next year.

 If AmEx wants to keep the customers that will be dropping this card they should create a path to a no fee card that does not require another hard pull on credit report.


----------



## janej (Aug 9, 2015)

I have used the SPG Amex card as my primary card for many years.   I have lots of points saved up.    I am considering switching to a different card as we don't stay in SPG hotels too often to justify paying $95 a year for the card.

What do I need to do for the points I earned on my account?


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 9, 2015)

They stay in your spg account until expiration. 

Not sure the spy expiration policy but they usually require earn or spend every 18 month's.


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 10, 2015)

From the SPG web site:



> Starpoints® expiration — Your Starpoints never expire as long as you show account activity once per 12-month period.


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 25, 2015)

FWIW DW was up for renewal and was able to get 7k Starpoints as a retention bonus, which made it worth renewing.

I'll guess we'll revisit when the annual fee approaches again next year.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 11, 2016)

Does anyone use Boingo?  If so, how did you enroll? Is there a portal on the SPG Amex site, or will just typing in the SPG Amex for payment suffices? 

Stay Connected on the Go

Enjoy complimentary, unlimited Boingo Wi-Fi on up to four devices at more than 1,000,000 Boingo hotspots worldwide. Enrollment required.‡


----------



## gravitar (Jun 11, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Does anyone use Boingo?  If so, how did you enroll? Is there a portal on the SPG Amex site, or will just typing in the SPG Amex for payment suffices?
> 
> Stay Connected on the Go
> 
> Enjoy complimentary, unlimited Boingo Wi-Fi on up to four devices at more than 1,000,000 Boingo hotspots worldwide. Enrollment required.‡


Try amex.boingo.com



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 11, 2016)

I enrolled for the free Boingo access. I've tried it a few times overseas (mainly Germany) and the service is usually terrible. I bought a local SIM card from Vodaphone for my iPad and I'm much happier with that. The SIM card allows me to turn on a Hotspot and I can connect all my other devices to it. 1GB of data for a month costs around 25 Euro (a little over $25.00). Well worth it to avoid the Boingo aggravation. 

I haven't tried it in the US, because I have an unlimited data plan on my iPad and most places where I use my laptop have free WiFi available.


----------



## Scott & Laura (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello


We have American Express and a Wells Fargo Visa

A person at Wells Fargo informed us our card will be upgraded to match American Express features and benefits---We had no clue that one card was better than another because when I was in the Sciences getting a degree I used a slide Rule

My Wife checked into things and we discovered according to American express we didn't have to buy GAP insurance--(the difference between my insurance and deductables) and that American Express even covered us for losses and damage in foreign countries---We traded our Maui Hawaii place for Cancun because we were never their and the flight was so short---( I know some think bad trade--we think good trade because we weren't there before and 1/3 travel time)

Anyways Wells Fargo told us they were going to give more benefits like American Express and what we learned from our insurance company was that using our credit card provided coverage's and NOT to buy ANY insurance at rental cars


However I still buy once in a while because I still have doubts that I understood correctly

As I understand American Express has numerous travel benefits and gives us a lot of Rental Car Damage and Coverages that I duplicated payment with----Wells Fargo Visa person said they were going to enhance our benefits in future to be mire similar to American Express

I would love to have people verify what we learned from our insurer and American Express and see if rental car coverage for gap and other insurances are as what was explained to me

I still get insurance now and then because I still don't trust myself that I understood despite confirming or  that maybe I didn't know all questions to ask

In Mexico Cancun--American Express told us to decline all coverage's and our rental car for a week was only $98.00   We declined but I always felt uncomfortable as if I had an accident that the Monster in the closet would pop out


We paid for a tour rather than drive to Chichen Itza


I would love to have others fill in blanks because if my understanding is true I would save far more every year on renatl car insurance than the card costs--making the card free essentially


Scott


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 12, 2016)

Different Amex have different benefits. Which card do you have?

Amex is good for ldw. There are a few countries that none of the cards cover. Jamaica and Republican of Ireland spring to mind.  Some others in the middle east (probably Iran) as well but not sure which. 

But yes a fee card if you use the benefits is good value.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 12, 2016)

I agree that the rental car coverage protection can be very confusing, especially if you travel outside of the country. You need to read the T&Cs of your coverage very closely because it's not all that intuitive.  For instance, who'd think that it would be ESSENTIAL to decline the rental car's LDW protection?

The 3 most important thing to know before you rent a car, IMO:

*1) Does my coverage (personal and/or enhanced credit card policy) even apply to the country that I'm traveling to?   *

If you're traveling abroad, make sure that you're covered in that country.  For example, many policies exclude Jamaica and Ireland (huh?), so you should go ahead and accept the rental car's coverage in those countries. 

*2) Is the car that I'm renting excluded from coverage?*

You might be surprised to know that your credit card coverage might exclude full-sized vans, trucks, campers, motorcycles, and even full-sized SUVs.  (The "regular" rental car protection offered by most AMEX cards excludes trucks and full-sized SUVs, such as Expeditions and Broncos, and most "exotic" cars such as Lamborghinis and the Mazda RX-7 (huh?)).  Look to get enhanced protection if you want these covered.   

*3) Does this policy offer primary or secondary coverage? *

Many credit card companies, SPG AMEX included, offer complimentary Rental Car protection which puts themselves as Secondary insurers for theft or rental car damage.  That means that they'll eventually reimburse you for your deductible and perhaps "Loss of Use" charges (loss of revenue while the rental car is out of service being repaired), should you back into a guard rail and damage the car.  

"Enhanced" or "premium" policies usually means that the credit card companies will insert themselves as primary insurer as it relates to theft or damage of your rental car, which means that you won't have to worry about paying the Deductible and Loss of Use charges, even temporarily.  Sometimes, they even offer up being secondary for liability (damage to another car or property), up to maybe $100,000, which means it'll only kick in after you exhaust the limits of your personal policy. No primary coverage, no secondary coverage. 

None of these enhanced (as far as I know) policies go so far as putting themselves as primary for either of the two most potentially devastating expenses, which are Liability and Bodily Injury/Medical.  So none of these coverages can substitute for a decent personal auto policy. 

This is a good article on rental car coverage: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/03/should-you-take-the-car-rental-insurance/index.htm

Here is the SPG AMEX's "regular" policy: 
https://web.aexp-static.com/us/cont...editCardfromAmericanExpres/CRLDI_DOC_CCSG.pdf

Here is AMEX's Enhanced policy's T&Cs:

https://www295.americanexpress.com/...os_pcrpmonitoring&inav=PROT_TRAVEL-Car_Rental

And this is a nice graphic that explains the difference between AMEX's regular and enhanced auto rental benefits:


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 12, 2016)

*We enrolled. It has not worked for us.*



LisaRex said:


> Does anyone use Boingo?  If so, how did you enroll? Is there a portal on the SPG Amex site, or will just typing in the SPG Amex for payment suffices?
> 
> Stay Connected on the Go
> 
> Enjoy complimentary, unlimited Boingo Wi-Fi on up to four devices at more than 1,000,000 Boingo hotspots worldwide. Enrollment required.‡



We enrolled. Boingo has not worked for us at any of the locations we have tried.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 12, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> We enrolled. Boingo has not worked for us at any of the locations we have tried.



Good to know.  I guess I won't bother.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 13, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> We enrolled. Boingo has not worked for us at any of the locations we have tried.



It has been hit or miss for me as well. Usually there's free wifi wherever there's been boingo so no big deal. 

Cheers


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2016)

Because I could benefit from 3X Starwood points (own a lot of SBP), I have considered dropping the Starwood Amex for the Amex Business Platinum.  The fee is hefty, $450, but we could get reimbursement for our TSA Pre join-up fees and 3X on Starwood MF's, I think.  I am not really sure.  

Anyway, there are other benefits worthy of note:

$200 reimbursement for airline incidentals (bag check, change fees, meals on the plane, etc.).  You have to choose one airline, i believe, which would be tough.  You can probably buy gift cards through the airline and get reimbursed, according to Points Guy.  Southwest doesn't charge many fees, and that is my airline of choice for this continent.  

3X Starwood points per $1 spent on Starwood products.  So free Gold status.  I would like that, if MF's qualify.

Reimbursement of TSA Pre and Global Entry

Car rental coverage


----------



## Helios (Jun 13, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Because I could benefit from 3X Starwood points (own a lot of SBP), I have considered dropping the Starwood Amex for the Amex Business Platinum.  The fee is hefty, $450, but we could get reimbursement for our TSA Pre join-up fees and 3X on Starwood MF's, I think.  I am not really sure.
> 
> Anyway, there are other benefits worthy of note:
> 
> ...



I don't think Amex Platinum or Business Platinum gives 3x SPG Points.  If that is the case, I am sold.  I've been looking at this same credit card for most of the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 13, 2016)

moto x said:


> I don't think Amex Platinum or Business Platinum gives 3x SPG Points.  If that is the case, I am sold.  I've been looking at this same credit card for most of the reasons you mentioned.



I'm pretty sure that it doesn't give you ANY SPG points (directly) -- I have both cards, Canadian versions, but I'm sure it's the same in the US.

You earn Membership Rewards points (Canadian version is 1.25 per dollar spent), which you can transfer to various frequent flyer/hotel programs.  In Canada, the rate to send your Membership Rewards points to SPG is horrible, something like 2:1 (i.e. 2 Membership Rewards points = 1 SPG point), so you're effectively getting 1 SPG point for every $1.60 spent.

The AMEX SPG card gives you more (Canadian version is 1 SPG per dollar spent).


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> I'm pretty sure that it doesn't give you ANY SPG points (directly) -- I have both cards, Canadian versions, but I'm sure it's the same in the US.
> 
> You earn Membership Rewards points (Canadian version is 1.25 per dollar spent), which you can transfer to various frequent flyer/hotel programs.  In Canada, the rate to send your Membership Rewards points to SPG is horrible, something like 2:1 (i.e. 2 Membership Rewards points = 1 SPG point), so you're effectively getting 1 SPG point for every $1.60 spent.
> 
> The AMEX SPG card gives you more (Canadian version is 1 SPG per dollar spent).



Those rewards are in line with my understanding. What do you think about the concierge service you get from the Plat card?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Copy/paste from American Express Platinum website:*

Starwood Preferred Guest® Gold

As a Platinum Card Member, you can upgrade to Gold status in the Starwood Preferred Guest® program without meeting any stay requirements. Receive all the benefits of a Preferred Guest® with the following enhancements:
· More Starpoints®: Earn 3 Starpoints for every eligible U.S. dollar spent -- a 50% bonus over preferred-level membership
· An enhanced room: As an elite member, you'll be given an enhanced room at check-in - corner room, higher floor, or better view*
· 4p.m. late checkout** so you can sleep in, relax by the pool or see more of the local area you're visiting
· Little Extras: Your choice of welcome gift upon arrival - choose from bonus Starpoints, complimentary premium in-room Internet or beverage, and access to the special elite customer service telephone line for reservations and information

Enroll now by calling the number on the back of your Card or online atwww.americanexpress.com/spggold.

Use your SPG number when booking at Starwood properties.‡


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Starwood Preferred Guest® Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah I understand.  That's SPG giving you the points regardless of how you pay because the AMEX got you SPG Gold status.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

moto x said:


> Those rewards are in line with my understanding. What do you think about the concierge service you get from the Plat card?





In general I dont really use the various "personal helper" services as I like to do it myself.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> In general I dont really use the various "personal helper" services as I like to do it myself.




Most of them are not worth the nothing I pay for them, either. Takes less time to do it myself, so I stopped even testing these services years ago.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Most of them are not worth the nothing I pay for them, either. Takes less time to do it myself, so I stopped even testing these services years ago.



The only one I've found with some value is the SPG Ambassador service, simply because they can look up stuff (i.e. room upgrades/suites available for booking with points, extra costs for the kid, bedding configurations, lounge/breakfast options, etc) that I don't have access to directly and would have to call in to get the info anyways.  it's great when I can give them a list of 3 or 4 destinations and get a single listing of everything all at once instead of dragging it out on the phone or online while waiting for the rep to look up the next one in the list, etc.


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> The only one I've found with some value is the SPG Ambassador service, simply because they can look up stuff (i.e. room upgrades/suites available for booking with points, extra costs for the kid, bedding configurations, lounge/breakfast options, etc) that I don't have access to directly and would have to call in to get the info anyways.  it's great when I can give them a list of 3 or 4 destinations and get a single listing of everything all at once instead of dragging it out on the phone or online while waiting for the rep to look up the next one in the list, etc.



OK, but SPG ambassador is part or status as opposed to AMEX Platinum, right?


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Most of them are not worth the nothing I pay for them, either. Takes less time to do it myself, so I stopped even testing these services years ago.



I like doing the arrangements myself.  It sounds like it is not worth it based on concierge.

How about airport lounge access?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> Ah I understand.  That's SPG giving you the points regardless of how you pay because the AMEX got you SPG Gold status.



And that sounds good to me!  I would love 3X points, and I could save $95 for the Starwood Amex by getting this card.  

I would love to know if anyone uses the airport lounge feature of the card.  Rick and I would both have cards, so a little more expensive.  I have never used a lounge, unless I am flying 1st with the specific airline.  

We spend about $175 per year on car rental insurance at $24.95 per pop with our Costco Amex.  That isn't enough benefit alone for me to switch.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

moto x said:


> OK, but SPG ambassador is part or status as opposed to AMEX Platinum, right?



Correct, needs 100nts/yr on the hotel side and is only valid for one year (you need to earn it every year)


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

moto x said:


> I like doing the arrangements myself.  It sounds like it is not worth it based on concierge.
> 
> How about airport lounge access?



With AMEX in Canada, we get Priority Pass membership version that allows the entire family in for free.  I think the US version has a charge per person?  this is access regardless of who you're flying on and covers just about every major airport (but is sometimes inaccessible if you're flying on someone that's in the wrong terminal, etc)

We also get access to Delta and American lounges but only if you're flying on them.

And then we get access to AMEX Platinum and Centurion lounges, but there aren't that many of those.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 14, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And that sounds good to me!  I would love 3X points, and I could save $95 for the Starwood Amex by getting this card.
> 
> I would love to know if anyone uses the airport lounge feature of the card.  Rick and I would both have cards, so a little more expensive.  I have never used a lounge, unless I am flying 1st with the specific airline.
> 
> We spend about $175 per year on car rental insurance at $24.95 per pop with our Costco Amex.  That isn't enough benefit alone for me to switch.



You might save $95 but you'll have to pay for the other card, which runs many times that.  I think its $699 and $499 in Canada for the personal and business versions and like half that for the supplemental cards.  I assume something similar in the US.


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> You might save $95 but you'll have to pay for the other card, which runs many times that.  I think its $699 and $499 in Canada for the personal and business versions and like half that for the supplemental cards.  I assume something similar in the US.



It's 450 in the US, for the primary card.


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone has experience with the Ritz CC?


----------

